# Found Pigeon



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

After a recent storm we found what appears to be a "show" pigeon wandering around our barn.
We would like to reunite it with it's owner and think it would be helpful to know exactly what kind it is before posting an advertisement in the local newspaper.
Is there somewhere we can send a picture of it for identification?
Thank you
Bob Hasselbrink


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern over this lost bird.

You can post the picture right on your thread under "manage attachments", but you need to register.

Please do catch the bird (if you haven't already) and let us know if the bird is banded. The band numbers and letters may help to identify and locate the owner.


----------



## hippiebob (Apr 1, 2009)

First, Thank You for your speedy reply.
We have not captured the bird as of yet. It will not allow us to get very close, but we do plan on trying to coax it into a cage later today.
There does not appear to be a band, only a yellow "zip-tie" as you can see in the picture.
Again, I wish to thank You!

Bob


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Bob,

Thank you for registering and posting a picture of the bird.

That is quite an interesting and unusual looking bird.

Here is a link to a home made trap, if you need it:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## hippiebob (Apr 1, 2009)

*Found pigeon/Identification*

Yes, it really is an unusual looking bird, at least to us.
We know absolutely nothing about pigeons and are hoping that someone can tell us what breed, type, color, etc. it is so that if and when someone calls us, we will be able to describe the bird in terms that they might understand.
We do not live very close to a town and would hate to have someone travel very far only to find that the bird is not theirs.
Yet again, I wish to thank You for your assistance.

Bob Hasselbrink


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Have you caught the bird yet, no sense advetising until it is in your hands.

Let me post a link to the picture in the genetics forum, perhaps someone there can tell what kind of bird this is.

Thank you again for your care and concern voer this bird.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Looks like a cross breed to me. GEORGE*


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

Possibly a Serbian Highflier.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Looks like a cross breed to me. GEORGE*


Call it a semi-archagel George.


----------

